#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  probleempje VMB statief

## Kevin_DM

Ik heb een aantal VMB TE-074 statieven staan. 
Hier is er nu eentje die wel normaal omhoog gaat, maar tijdens het zakken (belast of onbelast) heel stroef gaat. 
Ik heb de mechaniek al wat gesmeerd maar dit helpt niet echt...
Iemand misschien een idee waar dit aan kan liggen ?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ben bang dat die oorzaak een hele nare is.

Waarschijnlijk is dit statief getoredeerd.
En daardoor passen de kokerprofielen niet geheel meer zoals het hoort.


*Showtechniek*

----------


## KoenB

misschien een keer niet recht uitgelijnd als de last erophangt. En daardoor beetje scheef getrokken Kevin.

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## Kevin_DM

Probleem zit niet op de mast (heb deze al tegen gehouden omhoog en dan de kabel afgerold en dan gaat de kabel nog steeds stroef).
Zit ergens in de mechaniek van de katrol denk k, weet er mss iemand waar dit kan aan liggen (bout die te vast staat of iets versleten ??)

----------


## steef

misschien is er een geleidewieltje voor de staalkabel scheef gegeaan?
Te zwaar belast een keertje misschien ?

----------


## Kevin_DM

nee zit echt in het katrolwerk want als de lift volledig beneden is en ik draai verder, zodat de kabel los komt te hangen, blijft hij stroef gaan. probleem zit dus niet aan mast of zo...
Kga hem anders morgen es even demonteren...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Kevin,

gaandeweg het verhaal heb je zelf al de meest genoemde en meest waarschijnlijke oorzaken 'afgeserveerd'.
In mijn optie zouden het eerst een wat getordeerde / scheve geleiding of een 'uit de lagers hangende' kabel-schijf of katrol het meest voor dehand liggen: vooral bij de laatste kan het uitmaken dat de looprichting van de kabel deze dan net naast of net weer in de schijfgroef werkt en het weerstandsverschil daarvan is behoorlijk groot. 
Aleen dan moet je het ook aan je kabel kunnen zien, want die beschadigt ook direct flink!
En schade aan staalkabels = Linke Soep! 
Kun je ergens de kabels zien? Ik ken die VMB's niet goed genoeg om je verder te helpen, maar het uit elkaar halen en checken is niet onverstandig, en vergelijk hem dan desnoods met een gedemonteerde wind-up die wél goed funktioneert. 
Hoe oud zijn ze en heb je geen support/service van dealer of importeur?

* Hisselökke!!!!!*

----------

